# bring it on



## Artem

*Moderator note:* multiple threads merged to create this one

Bring on c'est tout d'abord occasionner. Donc, qu'est-ce que c'est que "bring it on!". Est-ce "fais de ton mieux pour réussir le coup"?


----------



## Aupick

En fait le sens de la phrase change avec l'ajout de 'it' ('it' représente l'ennemi). Dans cette expression rendue célèbre par Bush, le 'bring' retrouve un sens plus littéral et veut dire 'faites le venir', c'est-à-dire 'que la bataille commence'.

Libération a traduit l'expression par 'Qu'il y vienne'.


----------



## Artem

Merci! I've always been sure "it" is not that simple as it looks like


----------



## morethanchance

Comment dit-on 'Bring it on' en Français? Est-ce que c'est la même chose comme 'Allez!' ?


----------



## heydzatsmi

salut tout le monde,

what is the meaning of that sentence "bring it on" ? Is it "apporte moi ca" ? How can I use this verb to bring something on, is it a right form ?


thanks for your help : )


----------



## Nico5992

"To bring something on" peut aussi vouloir dire aborder un sujet dans une conversation.


----------



## broglet

It could mean all kinds of things - more context please!


----------



## heydzatsmi

more context (song - We used to be friends)

_*Come on now, honey*_
_*bring it on, bring it on yeah*_
_*Just remember when you're good to go*_

But I am not looking for only a translation, I just wanna know how I can use that verb.


----------



## radiodurans

"Bring it on" is a response to a challenge, "it" is assumed to refer to the challenge or "whatever you got".  It is a macho thing to say, like Keeanu Reeves making his "come here" gesture at the end of the Matrix as he is ready to fight. It would be a response to a verbal threat like "I'm gonna bash your face in"  "Oh yea?  Bring it on, punk!".  I don't know what it is in French but thought that might help find a good answer .


----------



## david314

Can *allons-y!* be used in a _figurative_ sense? I would say that the translation is like, *je suis prêt -*'ready for what' (a fight, romance, another beer) depends on the context.


----------



## dewsy

I think the sense of the song is more "vas-y - je t'attends". Appears to be in a sexual context but could also work for Keanu...


----------



## radiodurans

If you could post the entire song it would be easier to give you a definite meaning.  While "bring it on" is used for a challenge, it could be used in a teasing manner to seduce his love if the title "used to be friends" implies that they are now lovers . . . where "it" is nice body, etc.


----------



## verbivore

Vas-y donc! (followed by an insulting name of some sort) might do the trick.


----------



## quoi29

Who can forget Bush's famous quip, "Bring 'em on."  This phrase almost always has macho overtones. USA Today article.

Unfortunately, They brought It.


----------



## mee2010

Bonjour a tous, 

I'm writing an essay about President Bush in French, and I would love to use his phrase "bring it on". I assume that this is an idiomatic expression in French as it is in English. I'm looking for a way to challenge someone, in an informal way. I'm at a loss for this. 
Would I say something like "donne-moi son effort" ???
I would like to find an expression as close as possible to the original Bush-ism. 

Merci d'advance tout le monde!


----------



## jp72401

Je vous mets au defi.

Je mets au defi...


----------



## jp72401

Like I challenge you


----------



## Quake 3

I read this thread and the other 3 related to "_Bring it on_" but cannot find something that truly fits the ball. And there's no need to find any link between "my" _Bring it on_ and Bush's since my sentence dates back to 1999.
In the video game Quake III, one can come across this sentence:

*'You want a fight? Bring it ON!'*

Obviously _it_ refers to _fight_ here but I wish someone could explain to me or suggest me how this _Bring it on_ could be translated into French.
As I said, it comes from the video game Quake III and is said by any warriors as soon as both words "_fight_" and "_fighting_" pop up on the screen when they are pronounced by players. You may also happen across the following cues when you type "_fight_" and "_fighting_":

_'What got you all feisty?'
'Did you get in a fight?'
'Aggressive behavior will only get you in trouble.'
'Didn't your mother tell you not to fight?'
'Time to kick butt and take names, and me without a pencil.'
'War, huh! What's it good for?'_

Thanks a lot guys!


----------



## hunternet

--> quand tu veux ! / je suis ton homme ! / tu veux un combat ? tu vas l'avoir !


----------



## Quake 3

Oh that's great! When Hunternet is here, things become crystal clear! Thanks a lot! And I'm delighted to see you in here!


----------



## meiroh

In a familiar context, i think "amène-toi" would fit... it's really familiar, so it would be more suited for a fight, or if the one saying that want to be... provocative


----------



## david314

meiroh said:


> In a familiar context, i think "*amène-toi*" would fit... it's really familiar, so it would be more suited for a fight, or if the one saying that want to be... provocative


  I like it.


----------



## broglet

This discussion is bringing on a headache - I'm not frightened of a challenge: just bring it on - and if there's something an actor wants on the stage he might ask you to bring it on ...


----------



## francais_espanol

Bonjour

Comment traduiriez-vous la phrase suivante (j'ai déjà lu les autres fils au sujet de ceci, mais je ne sais pas s'ils correspondent à ce contexte):

"Bring it on! I can take it (I can handle it)!" 
(Contexte: "vas-y! continue à m'insulter, je sais me défendre")

"Que tu y viennes! Je sais m'y prendre! "

Merci d'avance pour votre aide


----------



## RuK

I'm not native, but I'd say something like "Vas-y encore, mets-y le paquet" but I'd leave the rest out.


----------



## The Mystic

Bring it on veut peut etre dire : ramène-toi


----------



## sinealba

"Bring it on! I can take it (I can handle it)!" 
(Contexte: "vas-y! continue à m'insulter, je sais me défendre")

Je propose: "crache le morceau" ou "vide ton sac" (pour "Bring it on") puis "Je suis toute ouïe" ou "Je t'écoute" (pour "I can take")


----------



## Jean-Michel Carrère

c'est quand tu veux ! (_or_ c'est quand vous voulez !) 
(sous entendu : moi, je suis prêt(e) !)


----------



## bizarrerie

Aupick said:


> En fait le sens de la phrase change avec l'ajout de 'it' ('it' représente l'ennemi). Dans cette expression rendue célèbre par Bush, le 'bring' retrouve un sens plus littéral et veut dire 'faites le venir', c'est-à-dire 'que la bataille commence'.
> 
> Libération a traduit l'expression par 'Qu'il y vienne'.


"Que la bataille commence!" rappelle un peu "Que les jeux commencent!" , en référence aux Jeux Olympiques; c'est bien, car il s'agit d'un défi. Par rapport au pronom "it", oui, il est ambigu, et ça exprès. On ne peut/veut rien de trop exact, car on veut retenir sa place en haut de la hiérarchie des combattants (!)


----------

